# Word of the Day - Grandiose



## Jace (May 15, 2022)

Word of the Day - Grandiose..adj.

Def.: Large and impressive in size, scope or extent; characterized by an exaggerated show
of dignity or self-importance.

Some people have Grandiose plans/ideas.


----------



## ohioboy (May 15, 2022)

The Titanic had several grandiose staircases.


----------



## Mizmo (May 15, 2022)

Her grandiose behaviour got on everyone's nerves !


----------



## RubyK (May 15, 2022)

I always dreamed of having a _grandiose_ garden like the ones featured in magazines until I realized the amount of money and all the help I would need to carry out my plans.


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2022)

When I was young, many very creative and wonderfully imaginative people, were often told extremely discouraging comments,
that their ideas were *too* _grandiose, _and their goals therefore, not realistic.


----------

